# Exporting score from Logic to Finale



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 22, 2009)

I've used both Finale and Logic for years now, but whenever I've had to produce a score as well as sound files, I've done the composing in Finale and later either imported MIDI into Logic and tweaked it, or simply recorded the necessary material. 

Composing in Logic is usually faster for me, as I tend to go with my instincts and often compose most of my material by ear. So this time around, I decided to go the other way and produce a score later. I'm not very familiar with the score editor in Logic and its capabilities, but my piece is rather complex and I know for a fact that Finale will provide me with all the tools I need. Also, the deadline is not too far away, so I need to be able to get all this sorted asap.

If only Logic could export Music XML.. 

Anyway, if any of you had any tips or tricks how to export a score from Logic to Finale, with minimal effort and tweaking, I'd be extremely grateful for your help.


----------



## bryla (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you tried
File - Export - Selection as MIDI file

and imported the MIDI file into Finale?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 22, 2009)

Exporting the entire composition at once produces an absurd number of empty staves. So far the best solution I've come up with involves creating a clean, separate score in Finale, exporting different midi tracks separately, opening them in finale and copy-pasting them to the 'master-score' bit by bit. Quite tedious..

Will experiment with different export and import settings later tonight.


----------



## rgames (Mar 22, 2009)

Not sure why you're getting a bunch of extra staves. I do it from Cubase all the time and I get only as many staves as tracks I export. Logic must be adding extra tracks for some reason.

Finale will split some staves into bass/treble by default - is that what's causing the extra staves? You can tell it not to do that in the import dialog.

If you go to the file import dialog (file/open/select MIDI file) you'll see an option to "Set Track-to-Staff list". Are you using that? In that dialog, you can tell it to set staves to tracks or channels and see what you get then adjust from there. You can also disable the split point in that dialog. That dialog will also show you the track names so you can see if Logic is adding bogus tracks - the names should match up with the names from your Logic export.

rgames


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't own Finale, but have you merged any separate regions into one on each track so that there is one region on each track before you export the SMF?

If not, that may account for the empty staves.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! Using merge in Logic has taken care of all the empty staves and I did not know about the Track-to-Staff options including choosing a clef, transposition etc.

Still tons of quantizing and tweaking to do but at least now the import looks like a score! 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 22, 2009)

Mihkel @ Sun Mar 22 said:


> Thanks for the tips! Using merge in Logic has taken care of all the empty staves and I did not know about the Track-to-Staff options including choosing a clef, transposition etc.
> 
> Still tons of quantizing and tweaking to do but at least now the import looks like a score!
> 
> Much appreciated.



Glad to have been helpful.


----------

